# Milling in Michigan Winter



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

My friends have a really nice Woodmizer LT 40. I had some 6' quarters to mill and some shorter spalted oak with green streaks, but that turned out to be "punky" unfortunately.


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Bill,
Nice looking mill, how come you look like you are freezing to death?


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

i have to agree that is a nice mill is it new? milling in the snow isn't so bad my wife who is also from Fl thinks im crazy but that doesn't stop me:no: it's too much fun.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

garryswf said:


> Bill,
> Nice looking mill, how come you look like you are freezing to death?


That's just my "normal" look here during winter.:laughing: It was at least 20 degrees with a slight wind as you can see from the smoke. bill


----------

